# plywood sides vs. all plywood box kitchen cabinets?



## Christian (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

I'm wondering if it's worth the upgrade to pay for an all plywood cabinet (shelves, toe kick, etc) vs. the much cheaper upgrade for the plywood sides of the boxes only.

It seems to me that the sides will support the granite and the other components aren't load-bearing...so would upgrading the rest of the cabinet be worth the extra $ or would particle board suffice for the non load bearing pieces?

I'd obviously like to be safe and just get the all wood cabinet, but I am trying to be as cost efficient as possible here, while still getting a kitchen that will last a solid 10 years or more....so not sure if the full upgrade is worthwhile. 

Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 14, 2010)

Christian, you have to remember, you get what you pay for. Think of it in terms of initial cost vs. resale value and your own personal usage. Do you think the use and value of upgrading will outweigh the cost of the materials. Tough call. What is comparable in the neighborhood?


----------



## 911handyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Plywood is a great choice especially if it's a true wood grain that you will see when finished. Most of the time the cabinets are melamine particle board thenfaced with a veneer wood look. If the cabinets are built right 3/4'' particle is strong it just does not go good with water. Glue is a must. If it were me i would put the money in the hardware such as self closing drawers or 75lb drawer guides, or even door closers for the uppers. a great selling point. Not to forget full extension guides that are self closing. You just have to weigh the cost. Hope this helps.


----------



## Christian (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the post...it is helpful.

I will definitely be going with the 75lb full extension soft close drawer glides...no doubt. I'm not a fan of the self close cupboards...so I won't be opting for those.

I recently was given advice to go with plywood only on the exposed sides...and go with their 'high grade furniture board' on the rest of the un-exposed areas. The cabinet line I'm looking at is the Merillat line in maple. Do you think it's worth going with plywood only for the sink base and the exposed sides and PB for the rest of the un-exposed areas? I'm just wondering if the screws/hardware that's screwed into PB rather than real wood will hold up for the next 10 years...

Thanks!


----------



## 911handyman (Jan 20, 2010)

You are correct just go with plywood, unless you build it yourself most manufactures will just use the inexpensive hardware. Put your money where it counts.


----------



## mark681137 (Mar 17, 2010)

When I had a tablesaw I built several cabinets. Pretty easy do, especially with all the joining options you have nowadays (kreig jig). Here locally there are shops you can buy drawers and doors to your specs pretty cheap, and for the best hardware at the best price find a distributor, most are real easy to buy from you just setup a business account with them, the one I have experience with minimum order was about $30 and they collected sales tax so no need for federal id. 
I wouldn't go overboard on hardware you can spend just as much as you want, when usual middle of the road stuff will take far more abuse than it'll ever get.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2010)

What's the price difference between each, in total?

You might be able to get a hint at the durability of each from off the Net.


----------



## Kitchenmaker (Mar 25, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> What's the price difference between each, in total?
> 
> You might be able to get a hint at the durability of each from off the Net.



I would also like to know the price


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 28, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> What's the price difference between each, in total?
> 
> You might be able to get a hint at the durability of each from off the Net.



Absolutely! He should at least consider the price difference and other factors before deciding what to go for.


----------

